# movie player, mpeg 4 question



## pgmrdlm (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a number of movies that I made in mpg4 format for when I had an ipod. I was trying to play one of these movies today with movie player, and received them message that the mpeg 4 codec was not installed. I then installed /usr/ports/multimedia/win32-codecs which I note has 

```
Microsoft MPEG-4 v1 & v2 beta
    Microsoft MPEG-4 v3 ( also known as DivX ;-) )
```

And still receiving the codec not loaded message.
The exact wording of the error message is as follows:


```
The playback of the movie requires a MPEG-4 AAC decoder plugin which is not installed.
```

Yea, ok. When reviewing the plugin list I don't see mpeg4.

Could someone please point out my blindness to the obvious? I just don't get it?

Thanks in advance


----------

